# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  Rhino Beetle

## Gecko

A nice (maybe female) rhino beetle flew into my place last night, and decided to keep it...

Wondering if anyone here has a setup for beetle breeding (popular in Taiwan and Japan) and could post pictures to share.

Also anyone who has a male to let, please pm me.

More info here:

http://www.sbwr.org.sg/Wetlands/text/99-6-1-6.htm

----------


## Panut

i've seen people keep them in taiwan when i went there last december. just some wood and shavings will make a nice habitat for them. i forgotten how they provide water though. i think they feed them mealworms if im not wrong.

Looking forward to see your beetle pictures  :Smile: 

cheers,

----------


## turaco

Remember seeing them in Taiwan too. You can give it a piece of sugar cane to chew on. You can find books on these bugs in book stores. Suppose you need to ID your female to match with a correct male. Anyway rhino bettle are hard to find in Singapore.

----------


## Don90

You can buy "beetle jelly food" from some of the pet shops here.

And if I'm not wrong, they also sell beetle substrates and other interesting beetle things... I think they have beetle wood mulch for the grubs to grow into beetles.

----------


## ranmasatome

GEcko.. i come over and see?? used to have tonnes of them while i was living in Japan.. :Smile:

----------


## Gecko

> GEcko.. i come over and see?? used to have tonnes of them while i was living in Japan..


Sure, but must forewarn you, the "rhino horn" is tiny although the body is big TL about 2" :Grin:  I have set up a cosy space for her.  :Smile:

----------


## ranmasatome

sounds femalish... keke..

----------


## Jungle-mania

I remeber seeing beetle food including beetle jelly food and habitat stuff at Daiso at Vivo City 2 months ago, not sure if they still have it.

----------


## illumbomb

Greetings from Japan:

----------


## luenny

Rhino beetle flew into your house? Wow!! Can I go see with Justin? Wow, that would make a good macro subject.

----------


## Shaihulud

Saw a documentary on discovery about it in Thailand where they use them for fighting. They feed them sugar cane, but they supposedly don't live very long after they change into a beetle, after they pupate.

----------


## bryan

Keep the soil moist. Keep it in a cool dim place. Try to have a glass cover. A good sized male will destroy the plastic covers on those Daiso tanks.
My friend actually tried to start an Beetle safari in Cameron Highlands targeting Japanese visitors for awhile.

----------


## Gecko

Thanks guys, illumbomb for the pictures.

Actually I have a setup that will suit her, my purpose was really to find out and see others' setup. 

Will update later.

Cheers

----------


## Merviso

Hi Gecko, looking forward to see photos of your rhino beetle...  :Smile:

----------


## Gecko

My rhino beetle is hiding underground. 

Here's a stag male instead.

----------


## Don90

wow is the stag beetle yours?

where you got it from?

----------


## Gecko

a pair of stag beetles gift from my friend...

will try to take rhino female when I redo their setup, maybe will do away with soil.

----------


## Don90

The pet shop in great world city sells alot of beetle stuff.

From prepared jelly food to beetle substrate. For molting or for all purpose.

So if I wanna get beetles, I have to import from overseas?

----------


## Gecko

> The pet shop in great world city sells alot of beetle stuff.
> 
> From prepared jelly food to beetle substrate. For molting or for all purpose.
> 
> So if I wanna get beetles, I have to import from overseas?


Thanks, do you have exact address and name?

Not sure how to get beetles, my rhino flew to my house attracted by the spot light. Maybe AQ can organize a beetle hunt, maybe ranmasatome can guide us. :Smile:

----------


## Don90

> Thanks, do you have exact address and name?
> 
> Not sure how to get beetles, my rhino flew to my house attracted by the spot light. Maybe AQ can organize a beetle hunt, maybe ranmasatome can guide us.


Pets kampong in great world city. They carry alot of reptile stuff too. They even have the special "wooden feeding dish" that fits the beetle jelly food size exactly.

Hmm I'm more interested in stag beetles and the hercules beetle :Evil: 

Any idea how to import in?

----------


## Panut

You feed a strawberry to it?  :Laughing:

----------


## Gecko

Don90

Visited Pets kampong and got the wood, jello, etc. Too bad when I got home the male stag was dead. So now left with 2 females (rhino and stag). I have not heard of any lfs importing beetles, if I hear, will update you.

The strawberry was a leftover, now its proper beetle jello :Smile:

----------


## Don90

oops... sorry to hear that your male stag died...

I think with the new materials, your setup will look awesome! :Grin:

----------


## RHX

Saw a documentary about beetle fighting yesterday night on National Geographic. The beetles actually only lives for 3 months. Most of the time they are in larvae stage. Think you better hurry & look for a mate for the females to breed for you before they die.

----------


## tetrafreak

How fast do they reproduce? Think 3mth life-span is a bit on the short side for a pet.

----------


## bokoblur

is it legal to keep stag beetles?

----------


## Ryan Scott

If you wanna find stag beetles, I think there're quite alot in Sembawang. Went to Sembawang Boy's Brigade camp for my Sec 3 camp, the corridors are full of them, and apparently they're quite big too.

----------


## altezza_87

tekong got rhino beetles! haha. back in bmt we caught a few in the corridors.

----------


## otpang

anyone giving away one

----------


## lyan

I was looking for it a few years ago but didn't see any around.

----------


## desmondxwee

Ive a stag beetles and rhino beetles for sale. Interested pls PM for more info.

----------


## sixhunter

just wondering are these beetles hard to keep ?

----------


## desmondxwee

Actually they are expensive to obtain, but maintainance is really simple and fool proof, just making sure environment is moist and their diet mainly consists of banana and apple, that's about it ha ha

----------


## sixhunter

> Actually they are expensive to obtain, but maintainance is really simple and fool proof, just making sure environment is moist and their diet mainly consists of banana and apple, that's about it ha ha


thats really cool  :Smile:  had always wondered where all the beetles went. i used to see them often just about anywhere occasionally such as hdb corridors, staircase, walkways etc and suddenly over the years, they totally disappeared ! and i was still thinking about it last few days and immediately i saw a bump on this thread haha. would a cover be required to keep them ?

----------


## desmondxwee

Yes a cover is required to keep them bro  :Smile:

----------


## exotic_idiot

Brunei alot... hahaha all kinds of huge insects

----------

